# (Entscheidungshilfe) Welches Game lohnt sich aktuell?



## keppes (3. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,  ich bräuchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe von euch, da ich mich mit den aktuellen Titeln nicht so beschäftigt habe. Ich habe noch ein wenig Restguthaben bei Amazon (habe 28 Euro offen), dass ich verbraten möchte. Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir BF3 Aftermath zu holen, jedoch könnte ich statt einem DLC mir auch einen der folgenden Titel holen: The Witcher 2, Max Payne 3, dead Space 2, Crysis 2 oder Xcom: Enemy unknown.  Ihr seht, mein bevorzugten Genres sind Shooter, Rollenspiele und Strategiesiele. In den letzten Monaten hatte ich überwiegend BF3, Arkham City, Shogun 2 und die Thief-Reihe gespielt. Was meint ihr? Welcher Titel bringt mir den meisten Langzeitspaß oder soll ich mir doch den DLC holen?


----------



## katajama (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber Aftermath kann ich nur empfehlen - ist bis jetzt der beste DLC zu BF3 !


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2013)

Dishonored, vor allem wenn du die Wahl haben willst zwischen schleichen und rumballern. Außer du willst einen Multiplayer spielen, dann eher Far Cry 3. Wenn du BF3 hast, kannst ja auch mal BO2 antun, wenn du es etwas rasanter magst. Bevor du dir ein DLC zu BF3 holst, könntest auch mal Planetside 2 anschauen. Ansonsten auf Steam gibt's bestimmt was gutes wie Red Orchestra 2 und was mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat ist die Painkiller-Reihe!


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

Mit allen oben genannten Titeln wirst du Spaß haben, such dir was aus

Gruß


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (3. Januar 2013)

-The Witcher 2
-Max Payne 3
-dead Space 2
-Crysis 2  
-???

Mhh 1 Live kann dir hier vieleicht die Karten legen! 
Spaß bei Seite, das ist alles Geschmackssache. Kaum jemand von uns kennt dich u. deine Spielweise! 

Wir können dir nur unsere Geschmackt aufs Auge drücken.

-The Witcher 2 (keine Ahnung war nie mein Spiel!)
-Max Payne 3 (Soll Gut sein)
-dead Space 2 (Ist sehr gut, machte mir sehr viel Spaß)
-Crysis 2 (Singelplayer war cool, Multiplayer war nicht sonderlich gut bis schlecht!)

"Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir BF3 Aftermath zu holen, jedoch könnte ich statt einem DLC mir auch einen der folgenden Titel holen"
Warum eigl. einen DLC? Warum nicht gleich Premium?

LG EDDIE


----------



## keppes (3. Januar 2013)

@Eddie: "Warum eigl. einen DLC? Warum nicht gleich Premium?" Ich hatte mir damals die limited edition geholt, da war ja der 1. dlc dabei. Danach wollte ich abwarten, wie die anderen dlcs werden und Aftermath ist der erste denn ich mir holen würde.   Wie sieht es denn bei Max Payne 3 und The Witcher 2 aus, wenn man die durchgespielt hat? Bringt´s was die nochmal durchzuspielen? Gerade Max Payne würde mich schon reizen, weil Rockstar immer geile Games macht, aber wenn ich im wertungskasten wieder lese, dass die Spieldauer 10 stunden betragen soll, ist mir die Kohle wieder zu schade^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Januar 2013)

Bestell in England docht sind dier Spiele Billiger
Dead space 1 und 2 lohnen sich. allerdings besser mit pad zu spielen als mit maus tasta
max payne isn kandidat farcry3 ist meine empfehlung (england)
Far Cry 3 (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
wären um die 25€


----------



## keppes (4. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps:  Ich habe mich jetzt für aftermath entschieden. Ich werde mir aber definitiv Max Payne und Farcry noch holen, bevor im März die nächste Spielewelle kommt.  @Prozessorarchitektur: Könntest Du von deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Versand(-kosten) und den Umgang mit Games ab 18 Jahren (Haben die dort irgendwelche Bestimmungen, wenn es nach Deutschland geschickt wird? Zoll?) berichten. Hast du spezielle Händler, die du empfehlen kannst oder holst du die games via amazon UK?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Januar 2013)

Versandt meist 4 pfund (5€) Händler alle außer amazon partner kein Problem mit versandt.Dauer min 1 Woche  meist 10 tage
Aber es kann sein das einige von den Inseln verschicken. Und ab da tritt Zoll an ab den Bestellwert 25€ wird nee zollgebühr fällig und man muss beim Zoll abholen.
Dies machen aber wenige, meist wird vom England Festland versandt.
Die amazon partner haben eine Pegi 18 sperre, die schicken keine ab 18 Spiele raus (auch keine pegi 16)
ganz wichtig amazon.co.uk braucht eine Kreditkarte. kein paypal oder andere Zahlungsmethoden auch keine Lastschrift
Für diejenigeh gibt es
zavvi.com KK paypal
dvd.co.uk KK
thehut.com KK paypal paysafecard (nicht sicher)
gamesplanet.com (vorsicht standard ist deutsch = teuer) Download KK und paypal
games.co.uk (nur KK) download und retail (von den Inseln)
gametap.com (meist region lock) Download US shop
gamersgate.com Download meist indie Titel
101.com KK und shop in England von den Inseln.


----------



## keppes (5. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke! 
Thread kann zu. Closed!


----------



## keppes (18. Januar 2013)

Halt habe doch noch was!!

Wollte mir jetzt Max Payne gebraucht kaufen, kenne mich aber mit dem Rockstar Social Club und gameshield nicht aus

Wie verhält es sich da? Kann ich eine gebrauchte DvD bedenkenlos kaufen oder ist sie für mich wertlos, da accountgebonden oder sonstiges?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

max payne 3 nutzlos Online aktivierung accountgebunden.
maxpayne 1 und 2 kein problem.


----------



## keppes (20. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke dir!


----------

